# a few more pics



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Still playing around with the new camera, trying to decide if I'm going to keep it. I posted a few pics taken with it in the bald eagle thread, here are a few more I took today. It's a Panasonic Lumix FZ-100 that has 24x optical zoom and up to 127x digital zoom.

This Redhead was approx. 50 feet away, picture taken through the glass of my office window. I thought the band was kind of cool! 










This first picture was taken at 1x to show how far away the light on the end of the seawall is. It's approx. 300 yards away. Taken through window glass.










This pic was taken with 24x optical bumped up to 80x with the digital zoom, also taken through glass. It's a little fuzzy but not bad for that distance.










This last one was really pushing the envelope. This was taken using 24x optical pushed up to 127x digital at 300+ yards, with a moving target. The auto focus did a pretty good job given the range and speed of the birds. There is a little digital noise but once again, not too bad given the distance and the fact that it was taken through glass.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nice pics, Munster

We have a few pockets of open water that move. Every time they're close to shore the amount of divers is incredible. I need to start carrying a camera (or buy a better one...lol)


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

I love the picture of the duck! I need a new camera. I had a nice Cannon but it finally died after about 6 years. Again really like the picture of the duck!

Tom


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Yeah, the divers like to congregate in the harbor, out of the wind. Just a few!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Man those divers get my blood flowing. Come on end of sept! 

Nice pics munst

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## corihor (Mar 8, 2011)

I love their red heads.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice pics. I especially like the redhead. I have an older Lumex and I love it! My only complaint is the noise with the autofocus. Other than that, I think it's perfect! Have fun!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Jim,

Taking a picture is often like sqqueezing a trigger. I have to focus on that when I take a picture because when I don't my pictures are not as clear. Not a criticism just someting someone helped me with and thought I'd pass along.

What camera are you using?


----------

